
'Leftover Women' Chronicles China's pesters on Unmarried Professional Women - NicoJuicy
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/332975
======
ncmncm
Heartbreaking. But not surprising.

That the surplus of males in China will likely lead to military adventurism
would make it our problem, too.

------
aussiegreenie
Considering the vast gap between the male and female population, that is, many
more males. It should not be hard to find a partner but it is. Women will not
talk to you unless you own a house and houses are about 50-70 times the
average salary.

~~~
baybal2
I've been living in and out of Southern China for a long time as part of my
job. I think I will be looking for wife here.

Finding a good wife here... means finding a level headed woman above anything
else. Not too crazed about getting married, nor too crazed about work and
personal accomplishment – a very small minority by late twenties here.

My two best tries were other foreigners.

First, Chinese Pakistani, well... never expected such a youthful looking woman
to be in her thirties.

Second, Malaysian Chinese, met on tinder, she had a chemical, and a machinery
parts businesses, PhD in nanotechnology, a patent portfolio, and a defence
procurement contract from CAIC. It would've been way too impressive for a 28
years old if she did not have mistyped her age by quite some number...

Other attempts, mostly locals, well I can not not start relationship with a
woman who start a talk about marriage on a first date. It just feels so
awkward for me.

